# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Oral D-Bol by itself first cycle?

## MickeyKnox

first timer looking to try d-bol oral for 60 days. friend has tried tried it with pretty good results. but my stats and diet are not like the ones i've seen here. i eat about 200 grams a day of protein. im 6'1' 195 and workout 5 times per week. i've been working out for over 5 years.

just wondering how much trouble i would get into trying this out for 60 days 8 wks.

thanks for any input..

----------


## MickeyKnox

i had a lot more written but it wouldnt allow me to post it?? 

bottom line is, i'm looking for a boost and to get my feet wet. is this totally not recommended based on my information? 

thanks.

----------


## slfmade

Study Material:
http://www.steroid.com/Dianabol.php

P.S. You need a better diet. 200g of protein is not enough for your weight on aas if you want sizable gains.

----------


## MickeyKnox

fair enough. this will be my first time trying anything so i am looking to test the waters and was concerned if this was dangerous. if i don';t make that much of a gain, im ok with that. but my feeling is that when i see some gains i will be motivated to get perhaps more serious and really look into a strict diet for further gains.

i'll increase my protein as well. thanks.

----------


## Chemical engineer

Don't cycle if you can't pin. It is safer/easier on your system. Orals are hard on liver and f'up your cholesterol. I'ts a good add on in moderation as a jumpstart. Use for first 4 weeks and/or last 4 weeks if desired.

----------


## gearbox

you may have some e.d if you take dbol alone also..you need a test as your base for a cycle...

----------


## dec11

> Study Material:
> http://www.steroid.com/Dianabol.php
> 
> P.S. You need a better diet. *200g of protein is not enough for your weight on aas if you want sizable gains*.


not true mate, im 224lbs and can maintain at 180grms pd and gain on 200grms pd, its not total bodyweight that needs fed, just muscle weight

----------


## dec11

> first timer looking to try d-bol oral for 60 days. friend has tried tried it with pretty good results. but my stats and diet are not like the ones i've seen here. i eat about 200 grams a day of protein. im 6'1' 195 and workout 5 times per week. i've been working out for over 5 years.
> 
> just wondering how much trouble i would get into trying this out for 60 days 8 wks.
> 
> thanks for any input..


what age are you?

----------


## slfmade

> not true mate, im 224lbs and can maintain at 180grms pd and gain on 200grms pd, its not total bodyweight that needs fed, just muscle weight


I was assuming he was at 15% BF (since nobody would start aas at a higher bf% than that lol) which at 1.5g/lb would put him at about 250. I had always heard that while on aas it's better to take 2g/lb.

----------


## slfmade

Thanks for not rheeming me though Dec11...From all the post I've seen from you - I figured the first post I got from you would be a verbal lashing! LOL

----------


## dec11

> Thanks for not rheeming me though Dec11...From all the post I've seen from you - I figured the first post I got from you would be a verbal lashing! LOL


lol.

alot of exaggeration when it comes to protein intake mate, mostly BS touted around by supp companies. you'll hear of guys on here eating mad amounts

experiment with it yourself and see how you get on, saves a nice bit on the pocket!

----------


## gearbox

geez I never stop learning...thanks dec11

----------


## Chemical engineer

You only eat crazy amounts of protein when your low carbing to make up the difference in calories. Too much protein will get converted to energy and or stored as adipose tissue.[normal diet] More gets burned up in digestion and is less efficent than fats and carbs.

----------


## Juicing Post Whore

Better diet probably needed. I use eggwhites to help with protein. One carton o pre-made whites have 100 grams of protein.

----------


## MickeyKnox

hey guys sorry for the delay...

I'm 46 years old.

6'1" 200lbs now. 
bf = 15%

diet could be improved, but about 90% comes from whole foods. 

sadly i STILL have not received the d-bol tablets. and now after reading a lot more and having gained a fundamental understanding, i feel that i should be using the oral d-bol for wks 1-4 as a kick start, and subbing this with test-e wks 5-12 with nolva as pct. the problem is, as you can see, finding test-e and nolva. i live in canada in a small to medium sized northern town and it took my forever just to locate d-bol...and i still don't have it! 

this would be my first time and i want it to be a positive experience. anyway, that's where i'm at now. i will update as soon as i receive or find the remaining items. i will include before and after shots as well as ongoing updates and photos as other have done. very excited to start!

to be continued..

----------


## Noles12

Test should be your base.

You wouldnt start the test week 5 but rather start it week 1 with the dbol . The dbol will give you a kickstart while the test is building. YOu will not notice the effects form the test right away so that is the reason behind the kickstart

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Test should be your base.
> 
> You wouldnt start the test week 5 but rather start it week 1 with the dbol. The dbol will give you a kickstart while the test is building. YOu will not notice the effects form the test right away so that is the reason behind the kickstart


you're right. thanks Noles. i don't know why i said that...doh!

----------


## Times Roman

> Test should be your base.
> 
> You wouldnt start the test week 5 but rather start it week 1 with the dbol. The dbol will give you a kickstart while the test is building. YOu will not notice the effects form the test right away so that is the reason behind the kickstart


good point. and agree. but I'm thinking a very first cycle should be test only, without confusing the results from that with anything else.

----------


## Noles12

> good point. and agree. but I'm thinking a very first cycle should be test only, without confusing the results from that with anything else.


I will agree with that. I like knowing which gains come from which compounds and thats impossible to know if you run two together from the start

----------


## MickeyKnox

thanks for the input. i've made some purchases and started a new thread with my stats and cylce info. thanks again guys.

----------


## Dytum

The suggestions of protection per body weight ranges from 2.5 g's per lb to 1.4-1.6 g's pe KG.

----------


## yannick35

> lol.
> 
> alot of exaggeration when it comes to protein intake mate, mostly BS touted around by supp companies. you'll hear of guys on here eating mad amounts
> 
> experiment with it yourself and see how you get on, saves a nice bit on the pocket!


100% with your here bro, i never eat more then 100g per day and am at 245 pounds

----------


## ajordana

i definitely agree with exaggeration on protein consumption, although i do keep mine pretty high, i dont thing everyone needs 2g per lb of bodyweight like alot say..

and to op, dbol only cycle wouldnt be good.. test should be your base for sure, and definitely on a first cycle.. and 60 days is way too long for dbol.. stick with about 4 weeks if you want to kickstart a cycle with it, but if you want a first cycle, man up and inject some test  :Smilie:

----------

